# What is this "thing"



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

What the hummer is this "thing" and what - politely - do I do with it?

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its a 12 volt plug.

With the red thing on it fits in dashboard cigar sockets.

With the red thing off it fits in the 12v sockets found in lots of German vans.

Pete


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is ( I think) a gizmo that fits into a continental cigarette lighter, I know thats not what they're called these days, but essentially it provides 12 volts through the connection. Gawd knows how you wire it up tho' sorry Russell.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Ditto Peejay's comment


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*12v power thing*

Hi

I had sort of worked out it was something to do with a 12v socket etc, but how do I wire it up, and why would I need to?

I have a 12v powered TV in the van and it already has one of these gadgets on the end, so why are they always kicking about in motorhomes?

What could I wire into it? Could I chop the three pin plug off my laptop and add the new "thing" instead?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think you should use it at all .... it looks very fuzzy!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

olive said:


> I don't think you should use it at all .... it looks very fuzzy!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

With us having a hymler we got one of these with something recently and getting the red bit off was a nightmare you need to take the red bit off to fit in the 12v in living bit. Oh it was on a cooler box. We took it off but the fit is not that good in living bit so now use it on cigarette lighter thingy but found this drained the battery so gave it up as a bad job. 

We have no idea why they make different things and my dad is electrician and says its German nuf sed! So we go with him.

No help whatsoever was it? sorry! 

Greenie

PS I'll get me coat shall I?


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I got one of those with my new camper  didn't what to do with it though cos I thought someone would tell me :roll:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I fitted one of these to my submersible pump so I can fill the tank from my aquaroll (or at least the kids can).  

You have to twist the red bit to unlock it then it slides off - it has a slot in it.

Viv


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thing*

Viv

How do you wire it up?

Russell


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Positive to the central pin. There are screws inside and you loop the wires round them and tighten - loop round clockwise so you don't undo them when you're tightening the screws.

Good luck!

Viv


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

litcher said:


> Positive to the central pin. There are screws inside and you loop the wires round them and tighten - loop round clockwise so you don't undo them when you're tightening the screws.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Viv


OOOooooooooooooooooooo get one, tightening screws and all looping like you technofreaky wummin, it very impressive considering snigger snigger!!!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> OOOooooooooooooooooooo get one, tightening screws and all looping like you technofreaky wummin, it very impressive considering snigger snigger!!!


Considering what?? My super-intelligence? :wink: :lol: :lol:

Viv


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

litcher said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > OOOooooooooooooooooooo get one, tightening screws and all looping like you technofreaky wummin, it very impressive considering snigger snigger!!!
> ...


Errr not quite sweetie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Gerrin MSN!! We have questions?????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

no we impressed with girl knowledge of man stuff! you very intellectual viv honey nearly as sharp as Cazza! :lol: 8O 

Greenie

PS ooh can see this post being alot of fun shortly lets go girls!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Russell aint that one of eddievanbitzies free bitzies??? Am sure he was giving away bitz of his bitz..............


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*What is this thing ?*

What is this thing called? Love

It's an old song


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You could also connect to your electric razor!!!!!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> no we impressed with girl knowledge of man stuff! you very intellectual viv honey nearly as sharp as Cazza! :lol: 8O
> 
> Greenie
> 
> PS ooh can see this post being alot of fun shortly lets go girls!


Whaddaya mean nearly? Does Cazza know how to wire one up?

:lol: :lol:

Viv


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Russ

The plug you have is the one, as previously stated, which can be used in European sockets or the UK dashboard type cigarette lighters.
I have added a female one of these to the outside of the van to power a small pump like the caravaners use to fill the onboard water tank when on site for more than a few days, using a water carrier such as an aqua roll. With this and a bucket to empty the waste I do not need to move once set up.

Then I added a plug like yours in the picture to a submersible pump and it is so easy to use.

The advantage is that the hole is so much smaller when using European socket than the UK style cigarette socket.

I will forward you a picture when I get a chance, but it is near the water fill point.

Tim


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

:lol: Come and stay at Cornish Farm Russel and I will solder the connections on for you for any 12 volt appliance that you need connecting. The red ring adapts it to fit either the Continental style "Hella" sockets or with it the more familiar UK style cigar outlets

Good to meet you at the Global rally Russel, I hope you are OK after falling off you chair. I am sure it was nothing to do with drink 8O


----------

